# MacDaddy



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.bustedtees.com/macdaddy


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay --- with no explanation I have to ask.... why?


----------



## midijeep (Jul 18, 2008)

It's SPAM.



Cheryl said:


> Okay --- with no explanation I have to ask.... why?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not? (Just to be contrary).


----------



## ScottW (Jul 18, 2008)

I just thought it was funny.

Along with:

http://www.bustedtees.com/computers-r
http://www.bustedtees.com/oneringtorulethemall


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to admit the MacDaddy is cute. Here is what states on the 'about us'



> We decided to start making T-shirts because we want people to have fun, laugh, look good, feel comfortable, get good jobs, get sweaty dancing, and go home with someone who also did those things.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen the Mac Daddy one before.  Pretty neat.

I personally like the 8-bit tie.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2008)

Scott you should have this:










http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/itdepartment/5cb5/


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 21, 2008)

midijeep said:


> It's SPAM.


Now thats funny.



nixgeek said:


> Yeah, I've seen the Mac Daddy one before.  Pretty neat.
> 
> I personally like the 8-bit tie.


That's sweet, just i'm not sure what you could wear it to.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> That's sweet, just i'm not sure what you could wear it to.



Maybe E3?


----------

